# Are you scared of automatic doors not opening?



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you scared of automatic doors not opening? I am scared of automatic doors not detecting me and not opening so I normally tried to wait for someone and go through behind them. It actually happened to me once where it didn't open and other people saw it and joked about it. I have hated going through automatic doors ever since.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Ditto.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Naw, but i would be too scared to try to get someone to help me w/the stupid door tho. So i'd leave that to the nxt person trying to go through


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No. I once pried open a pair of automatic doors with my bare hands.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You know you can push those things open right? The few you can't cause they are too big like on hardware stores have a side door. All you do is calmly switch to using a regular door and no one will hardly notice.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just don't be like this dude...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nah.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I voted no, because I'm not so much scared of them not opening (though sometimes I put my hand out ahead of me and wave it, to make sure it opens, lol), as I am of them closing on me, which has happened to me before. 

It was some years back, I went to Target with my mom. I paid for my things and walked out of the store, when - I'm not sure if I left something behind or something like that - but I turned to go back inside and the automatic doors closed and smashed me between them, really hard. 

They opened again and I kind of wobbled inside, when a security guard ran up to me and was asking if I was okay. I had big bruises on both of my shoulders and hurt for awhile, but nothing was cut or broken. It was embarrassing though, lol. After that, I've kind of been afraid of the doors closing on me again, but I haven't tried running back and forth between them anymore.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

TorLin said:


> just don't be like this dude...


I think this have happened to me.. :blush


----------

